# I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to do



## seraaa (May 2, 2008)

Hi, I've been looking around on internet pages for information on how to keep rats as I want to try and somehow make my housemate treat her rats better...

I aplogise if this is in the wrong place or not appropriate to this board or something.

Basically my housemate is driving me nuts with her rat/s. Before we met she said 'Oh have rats by the way, _in a cage_ is that ok? ' yeah fine by me I said >_> Little did I know.

I arrived at the house 2 days after 2 other of my housemates had been living there already, was greeted by a weird smell.. she had two HUGE male rats running free around the house, including my room which had the door open, I told her I was _not_ ok with this and she had to leave keep in her own room. 
We've been in a stupid annoying situation moths now, where her door is left open 50% of the time, she pretty much doesnt care AT ALL, it really freaks me out going into the kitchen and a big rat runs out from under the counter, or one is sat on the coffee table eating a roast chicken she left out all night (and still ate!!!) etc etc I will try not to go on about it too much... (the droppings are a big concern -_-)

She boasts about how gigantic they are and how she feeds them as much as possible as often as she can to make them well, huge. she does not by special rat food, she feeds them whatever. I think she sees them as her own personal imaginary monster.. things, from the pictures she draws of them and is obsessed with, trying to make them as scary as possible, herself riding a giant scary rat mount etc. I mean seriously, I know nothing about rats but they must need a balanced diet? they are real things that need proper consistant care (ive had pets).
They are reeaally big around the body with small heads and all other tame rats ive seen by comparison are quite 'slim'. I've seen her feed them sweets and watched them go nuts, darting around the room.

Her room is like **** it stinks, gnawed bones and droppings everywhere etc, not been cleaned in a year, do rats like living like this? I read that they are supposed to be clean creatures. And that they are incontinent and urinate everywhere, oh god the carpets. 

Gahh. I don't know what to do, also 2 of my housemates tell me off for being bossy about her rats when I dont know anything about them, they side with her. They dont even care about the smell in the kitchen thing. 

My main concern is something that happened over easter that I am a bit ashamed of...we were leaving to go home for 2 weeks and I asked what she would be taking them. Nope, they were to be just left in her room. I felt sorry for them even though I kind of hate the smell and everything (I know its her fault not theirs) then she told me...'_oh its ok I've left them in my room for nearly 2 months before, they were really weird when i got back and all their water was gone but they were ok   '_

What.

Also I _think_ she might do it again this summer. Well I'm moving out next week (I don't care what state my new house is in as long as it doesnt stench of rat pee,) anyway my main question is;
If she were to tell me she had plans to leave him (for one has recently died, she tossed him in the _bin in the kitchen_ for TWO MONTHS should I tell the rspca (im in the uk)..or some other thing? or is that too much, am I overreacting and he'll be fine and the rspca would tell me im an idiot? also the landlord doesnt seem to care! so he wont make sure that rats dont stay here 2 months, this is how she got away with easter. I think the best thing is if she were to give him up to somebody else, but she wont. 
I mean I was thinking today, if it were a dog somebody just left shut up in a dark room for 2 months I'd have no doubts about what to do :/ and all my housemates keep telling me its not a big deal because rats just survive anything, well is any of this a big deal? (for the rat)


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

This is such a sad situation, and for many reasons. I have so much to say, but I'm actually running out for a bit now, so I'll try to write you back later. 

I suggest you post this in the "General Rat Topics" section, though. You'll likely get more replies there. Good luck!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

it is a big deal for a rat. if i was you, i'd be calling the rspca, giving as much detail as you can. if that doesnt work, tell them you will be calling your local mp. what your housemate is doing is called cruelty, and at the very least, she deserves a **** good kick up the bum.

is there any way you'd take that poor rat and hand him in at a shelter? that at least has to be a far better option than what he's living now.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

Sadly I don't think that the RSPCA will do anything about the situation. If I remember correctly their policy doesn't cover rats. You could always try just in case. It sounds like a bad situation for them and I hope you can figure out what to do. Good luck.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

That's horrible. How would she feel being kept up in a room for months with no water, poor diet, in her own waste? Yuck. good on you for saying something about it though (it must drive you insane).

I'm not sure about the RSPCA's policy, I'm not in the UK. But im sure if you were to ring them and explain the situation, even if they can't legally help, they might be able to offer you some advice? Or, go over to the place and give your roomie a bit of a scare.

I doubt they'd be mad/annoyed if you called them, it's their JOB to deal with situations like this and this is NOT an acceptable way to treat any animal, regardless of their size!

As a side note, my friend had a japanese homestay living next door to her a few years back. They had a pet turtle, but it was kept in a tiny glass tank with no water. It's shell became deformed and curled up (because the tank wasn't big enough). She called the SPCA and reported the abuse, and they came and took the turtle away from the homestay. People like you can really help ease animal suffering.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

I'd definately give them a call at the very least. It's one of those things; they are there for a point of contact of people who have concerns about the wellbeing of animals. You have serious concerns - contact them. At least you can sleep at night knowing you've done all you can.

2 months is a ridiculous time to leave an animal alone. Like you say, if it were a cat or dog there would be no second thoughts and the animal would be taken away. Unforunately, as she's (how I don't know) had them survive this period already, she now thinks it's acceptable. In my opinion, it's luck that they survived! Rats are amazingly resiliant creatures, but they can be tested by the lack of food and lack of water than any living being can. What happens if there is a leak of the water bottle in the first week? Or he pee's in his food and what is left cannot be eaten? It's those things that can happen that no one will be there for that may lead to this poor guys demise.

Is she not even prepared to allow someone else to look after him for those two months? I mean, she's leaving him anyway, why not leave him with someone to keep an eye on him?


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

absolutely make the call - you at least did what you could if they don't do anything. Also, ask her if you can adopt the rat and then find him a good home - post fliers if you can, or a classified ad in a newspaper. Or that you will help her do that. I'm not sure how all this works in the UK, though.

And if she does NOTHING, and you are willing to, I personally would steal the rat if there was nothing else to be done and he'd be living in his own filth for another two months this summer. Few people would recommend this, but I think that if it's for the animal's health or safety and NO ONE ELSE will do anything about it, I would. ..... Up to you, though.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

Yeah but stealing the rat really won't do any good because she'd assume that it got out or died or something and would just go buy another to torture. She's a HORRIBLE pet owner. The water in my FULL water bottle last 2 days...then all that's left is 2 of the 7 OZ and I dump and refill. Usually I refill daily but sometimes it's hard with all the crap I have to do but each of my 2 rats take 2 hour long shoulder rides daily so for at LEAST 4 hours a day I have a rattie on my shoulder. Paisley is waving hello to you all from her perch on my shoulder as I type this.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

that`s a horrible situation, you should def call the rspca i`m pretty sure they would do something about it i know my local shelter has small animals in quite a lot who have been neglected.

people like this make me angry, i go away quite a lot but i ALWAYS make sure i have someone to come in daily and feed/water my ratties and make sure they`re all ok, it`s not that difficult.

let us know what happens!


----------



## seraaa (May 2, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

I dont think this taking the rat thing would work because she just replaces them when they die, it seems she had more before those two -_- 
Maybe I will phone the RSPCA and ask advice? I want to talk to her again about her plans for the summer first :/ maybe shes not even going away. I will pretty much have nothing to do with her when I move out though... so i feel like i really need to do something now if im going to at all.
She was going to leave them over last easter at rat fanatic friends house but that would have cost an expensive train journey and so she opted to just leave them in her room :/ shes actually been away somewhere for 6 days now...I had a look in there even though she didnt ask anyone to check on him, there is still water in the bottle and some yucky unidentifiable food. Gah I dont even like particularly like rats, I just feel like its my responsibilty because im apparently the only non idiot living here.
I had a slightly eeevil ideea to somehow make her take the journey to friends (her friend is a responsible rat owner because ive seen videos of her bathing her healthy looking rats and cleaning them out and stuff) to leave him there. Like threaten to tell her friend how she really keeps them...im PRETTY sure she lies to her friend about how well she cares for them and where they 'go' when she is away for 2 months and stuff :/ her friend does not seem like she'd approve. And yet thats stirring up realationship trouble isnt it. Also everybody that we know, know how much she just looooves her rats...they dont see how she keeps them! (well it just one now)....if i were responsible for her losing him maybe everyone will hate me because of how happy her rat made her etc. Urgh, true, she is obsessed with him, and actually does play with him a lot when shes here, but...yeah.. the amount of filth in that room and the long periods of neglect (the other one had died so wont he be lonlier now? arent they as sociable as dogs?) omg, also, she might not replace him when he dies. She was talking about wanting a snake 'when he is dead'...i predict it would die after like a day in her care though, arent snakes like really fussy...she said her pet mice dies after a few days with her (hmm wonder why)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

I think, if you feel this strongly about the matter, that you need to call the RSPCA and ask their advice. Or maybe even try the landlord about the state of her room? If he can give her a kick up the backside about the filth she lives in, it won't be much of a leap to apply that to her rat. Maybe that's an explorable option?

It sounds like she has a heart kind of in the right place .. but she has either no knowledge about animals AT ALL or she just doesn't care about the upkeep and refuses to accept the responsibility.

Telling her friend that you are concerned about the rats welfare is a good idea, in my opinion. Someone needs to have a talk to your housemate about how she is keeping this poor thing, and coming from a fellow rat fan it may be easier.

And yes, you are right. Rats are social animals and ideally should be housed in at least pairs if possible


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

Personally, I'd call or email the friend and tell HER what's really going on. I'd lay odds that she storms down herself to give your roommate a stern talking to.


----------



## wildweims (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

My ideas would be to print out lots of info on rat care and give it to her. Perhaps get another friend in on it with you and you two can sit her down and say "we are concerned about your rat's health. here is some info about what rats need to live a happy, healthy life. It says blahblahblah" It won't be fun and she'll probably get mad, but she might reconsider some of her ways. 

I think for your sake, even if you don't feel comfortable with that, I would recommend setting up some guidelines with her about where her rat is allowed to be when. Be like "when I was moving in, you said that you keep your rat in a cage. He surprises me when I come home and he is out. I am concerned for his safety being out all of the time, because he could get under food if I don't realize he is out, blahblahblah." Maybe ask her to ask you first or only have him out when you aren't home? Or confine him to her room or something? 

Do you have any rat-saavy friends who might be able to take the rat for the time she is away? I get the impression you don't really like him, otherwise I would suggest you offer to take him. But if you know of someone who might be willing, that would be good as he could get some real care and not be alone? 

Thanks so much for trying to help him. It is really awesome, esp if you aren't particularly fond of him.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

I don't think talking to your room mate will help much. In my experience people like that don't change their ways. It sounds to me like you care more about her rat than she does, even if she plays with him a lot. To keep a pet in such filthy conditions (and leaving him for weeks alone) is neglect/abuse. I'm very surprised your other room mates don't object to rat poop all over the place. She's not doing her rat a favor, either. Rats don't like living in filth. And the way you described how and what she feeds him doesn't sound good either. He's probably overweight (just like people, rats shouldn't eat a ton of junk and sweets) which can lead to health problems.

I think it's a good idea that you're moving out. Maybe you could take the rat with you. You say you don't even like him, but I think you'd make a very good rat owner. If he was cleaned up and given a mate (yes, they're social and are happier in pairs or groups), I bet he'd grow on you. Rats are very loving and clean, when someone takes good care of them. 

Anyway, this is probably not the most practical suggestion, I know. You can't just take the rat away from this girl, but I don't think she's fit to care for him.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

One more suggestion: Take pictures - LOTS of pictures! Then either download them onto a disk or print them out and take that to the RSPA as evidence. Pics of the poop everywhere, the food available to him, the rat himself, and see if you can sign something stating her abuse of improper food, cleanliness/environment, and neglect for long periods of time plus her intent on doing so again! Plus send it to her friend the rat lover and she'll get slapped (figuratively) by the authorities and her friend! Or, if you just happen to be "oversensitive" - which I utterly DOUBT! - then it will all blow over in time... lol!

Serriously, I'd do that and then take the rat on top of it! She shouldn't be allowed any sort of animal if she does THIS with them. Yes, rats can live in filth - check you local sewers! But that doesn't mean they WANT to. Thank you for caring about him.


----------



## seraaa (May 2, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

PROBLEM SOLVED I think

Ok I ended up waiting a bit because I wanted to be moved out of the house first, in case of conflict. I had contacted my housemates responsible looking friend by email about 2 weeks ago and she got back to me yesterday and we had a rant back and forth. She believes my housemates really really really loves her precious rat etc etc, ugh. She doesnt like the look of the disgusting room, and especially not the cage (which doesnt get used anyway but looks -nasty- but did NOT BELIEVE ME when I said how long my housemates would leave her rats alone for, saying she would never do that. Anyway I got angry, because of course my housemate doesnt even make secret of the fact around here, but online to her friend probably tells her how wonnnderfully she looks after her rats.

BUT THEN...several things came to liiight

1) She didnt know one had died some time ago now....and was REALLY REALLY SURPRISED my housemate didnt tell her ( I think maybe he died prematurely due to shitty care and weird giant diet but i dont know)

2) She is a rat breeder, and my housemates rats are ones that SHE bred and looked after as babies

3) Apparently my housemate has been telling her friend that WE, her housemates, look after her rats when she is gone. Erm what. I told her thats impossible - we all go home for the holidays... she always just leaves them here, except for half of last summer when she left them with you. 'WHAT?' was her reply - it turns out they were left alone for a large part of last summer... So even the times when my housemate tells me her rats were being looked after by a friend, they were still alone.

She told me she'll confront my housemate about it, but keep secret that 'twas I who told. (Housemate will know it was me because I'm the only one who ever made a fuss...but hey I'm moved out now  ahhh, clean house) 
Bascially, if she's not satisfied that remaining rat will be looked after this summer while my housemate has gone home - she will be coming down to get him. And that if shes disgusted by the living area, she'll be taking him PERMENANTLY (its so dark in there and my camera is crap) Then I said I dont think my housemate will give him up, and today she told me she'll probably offer to take him home for the summer then just not give him back. I suggested that she not tell my housemate when she's coming because my housemate is Â£$"%$ sneaky and always cleans up when the landlord comes over (unfortunately only once per term). God I hate our landord, even cleaned up her room is still pretty foul, I mean she just picks crap up, but doesn't clean the pee out of the carpet, bedsheets etc, and i did complain to him before about the rats being out of her room really often, exploring the kitchen and she wouldnt listen to me, he just knows it'll be too much hassle if he threw her out to find someone who will take her stinky room and he's putting it off another year...grumble grumble...i dont live there anymore, ill calm down) 
Anyway, back on topic, I will tell my least useless other housemate to let her in when she goes down there, just in case. I am confident that she will take one look at the place and rescue him immeadiately. 
She still wants to talk it out with my housemate first (everything but the part about her paying a visit) and im not sure how that will go, as from my experience I know she'll just make up some crap. 

Hope that all made sense, a lot of 'she's' lol, I dont really want to go into names. I'll let you guys know the outcome.

edit:

Also, thanks for letting me know I wasnt crazy for contacting somebody about it. My parents and friends were all, oh it's just rats, they survive any conditions, your making a big deal over nothing. 
She has a really high opinion of her rat breeder friend and what her friend thinks of her, so i'm hoping she'll listen to her.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

That sounds like a really good potential outcome. I hope this breeder friend can get some sense into her head.

Well done for taking a stand! It's work at least a dozen karma points! Lol


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

oh thank goodness, i'm glad to hear that. i love the reaction of your breeder friend, and yes, if she was a responsible breeder, she would be infuriated to hear those things, and would take a stand with you. best of luck to you all.

i just wish that there was a way we could stop people like that from just buying more rats at the petstore in another week.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

I'm so glad that things are getting done for this rat, instead of nothing. Thank you for being a responsible person, even though this animal isn't yours.  Let us know what happens, if you find out.


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

Ugh, sounds too much like my eldest sister and her family. They'll forgo cleaning (both indoors and outdoors) until the landlord comes to inspect or they have CPS on their butts.


----------



## mommyofmany (May 8, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

That's awesome that you went out of your way to help out the rat that is left.  I hope that the breeder will take that poor boy away from her friend. 

I have a breeding pair of sugar gliders and if I found out that one of their babies wasn't being properly cared for I'd totally flip out! 8o


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

yeah way to go on helping out that poor little rattie.....eewww i can only imagine that hot urine smell......


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

thanks so muc hfor helping the poor rattie, i hope everythying gets sorted.
Keep us posted!


----------



## kira (May 25, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

i think your right in phoning the rspca if they can't help i would go to her friend and spill it all. you won't be able to scare her out of doing it, she seems very set in her ways. you are just the annoying house mate who doesn't know anything and is just moaning. the friend will be able to crack the whip as it were. you could also get a rat book put it under her nose and say i may not know about rats but these people do. but you are a good person to keep trying even if you are moving


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: I hate how myhousemate keeps her rats...not sure what to*

thats horrible!!! Its like being neglected!! living in your own urine and poo....eww....

call the rspca!!


----------

